# Advise On Kinship



## jenny873

Havent Been On Here In a While Had Lots Going On...

Since Feb we had my partners brother places with us by the courts, not through any order though just because his mother had voluntary gave him up to the social services and we stepped in for 'custody' of him and she agreed, so since Feb I have started to claim child benefit and child tax credits for the child.

Then on Friday 16th March we attended a court hearing so that the social services could obtain an intrim care order take parental responsibility from his mother, this was done and we were agreed as temporary foster carers for 16 weeks until the case goes back to court so we can see what type of order we will be getting. So now the social services have explained I might have to cancel my child benefit and child tax credits claims for the child as they will be starting to pay me Kinship fostering payments of £112 per week and they are not sure if I still claim these while recieving the payments. This seems silly to me as in June when we go back to court if I get a certain order then I will have to start these claims up yet again and have the 4 week wait for the claim to be set up ive just had, that said Im going to do it as soon as the Kinship payments are agreed and processed.

The reason I am posting is im currently not working and am in reciept of Income support, Housing Benefit, Council Tax Benefit, and im wondering if anybody has any advise on wether it will affect my benefits. I will not profit from any of the payments from Kinship as the payments apparently reflect a true cost of a child each week.

Also while recieving Kinship do you still claim tax credits for the child? Im pretty sure you shouldnt but need to confirm.

Thanks x


----------

